# Rat back from vet, dont know what to do with other one.



## WheelRunner (Mar 21, 2015)

Recently got my female back from the vet after almost 2 weeks. The other female only had about a week with her before that time. When we got her back we let them meet on the couch for a half hour before putting them in the cage. They wrestled but it didn't seem to be anything serious, there was one or two squeaks and the one we got back would get pinned and wash rinse repeat. In the cage the "dominant" one is still at it, and has even pulled the other ones tail. I am searching the forum still, but thought I would ask, is there something else I should do? Is this normal? I don't want the other one getting hurt right after we get her back. They are both still young if that matters. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

Sounds pretty normal to me, honestly. They have to reestablish the pecking order! As long as there aren't any full out fights you should be fine. If you are worried, maybe sit by the cage and monitor them for a couple of hours. Keep a loaded squirt bottle with you so you can spray them if any full out fights happen. What you are describing, however, sounds like regular wrestling to me! They should knock it off if they are in there for a bit longer. I would stick around and check on any squeaks you hear though!


----------



## WheelRunner (Mar 21, 2015)

Kept an eye on them for the night. The ended up settling down, then wrestling more, then sleeping together, then wrestling more, each one coming out on top various times. Saw some other posts way back in the forum that seemed similar to my situation, and now they are snoozing together so I'm assuming all is well. Just an update!


----------

